# my routine from the NABBA Britain first timers 2012



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

My routine from the Britain 1st timers in june this year


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

Fair play..Got some balls to get up on stage and be judged. How did you do?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

How did you get on?


----------



## BiG_OaK (Mar 16, 2012)

Says in the description that he won lads.

Fair play to you as well mate, got some balls, and congrats. :beer:


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

well done... next one u can actually relax and enjoy it more....


----------



## MusclesBound (Jul 5, 2011)

Well done on the win. Liked the routine, especially towards the end.

Upper body and conditioning looked spot on. Looks like you naturally have wide hips, I'd work on bringing your legs up more.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Fair dues!! Congrats.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

well done you! great condition i was terrified before my first show


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Got a bit of muscle going on there haven't you mate!

Serious well done


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

yes mate im now hammering my legs twice a week deep squats etc and have to admitt that iv'e only been training properly from january this year as i was doing more thai boxing and mma before that and actually ran a half marathon at the end of last year too so was doin virtually no weights before that . ive soaked up the post diet rebound and put just over two stone on since the show legs and strength comin on great .

Big step up to class 3 next year so im training my tripe out as i intend to be ready


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for your comments , look out for me at the NABBA North West next year in class 3


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

lookin good mate -congrats


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

greekgod said:


> well done... next one u can actually relax and enjoy it more....


thanks greekgod i love being on stage mate , totaly hooked now cant wait for NW next year best thing iv'e ever done in my life ,

only trained proper from jan this year when i was toying with the idea of doing first timers and hadn't even thought about placing let alone winning ,

i look at pics of me last year now and sit there laughing to myself at what ive done in 6 months or so


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> lookin good mate -congrats


Thanks alot mate ! means a lot to me cheers


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

loganator said:


> thanks greekgod i love being on stage mate , totaly hooked now cant wait for NW next year best thing iv'e ever done in my life ,
> 
> only trained proper from jan this year when i was toying with the idea of doing first timers and hadn't even thought about placing let alone winning ,
> 
> i look at pics of me last year now and sit there laughing to myself at what ive done in 6 months or so


I would love to see the transformation


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Got a bit of muscle going on there haven't you mate!
> 
> Serious well done


Thanks buddy cheers !


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

hometrainer said:


> well done you! great condition i was terrified before my first show


I think my training partner was actually more worried than me lol had that look on his face like sending his kid to his first day of school alone lol


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I would love to see the transformation


haha got loads of progress pics but its a bit embarrasing pal i was a bit of a flump before i goyt my head focused loads of my mates told me to do a before and after but i suppose what im more interested in is how far can i get between now and next years NW show in 2013. i will put some pics up of my progress this year if anyones interested and am considering doing a progress blog from now straight through winter whilst im bulking then straight through my runup for the NW next year


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Fair dues!! Congrats.


Thankyou sir !


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

I thought this thread was going to have a workout routine in it


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

loganator said:


> haha got loads of progress pics but its a bit embarrasing pal i was a bit of a flump before i goyt my head focused loads of my mates told me to do a before and after but i suppose what im more interested in is how far can i get between now and next years NW show in 2013. i will put some pics up of my progress this year if anyones interested and am considering doing a progress blog from now straight through winter whilst im bulking then straight through my runup for the NW next year


I mean to go from a "flump" to where you are now in not very long is an incredible achievement!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Spira said:


> I thought this thread was going to have a workout routine in it


just for you heres me doing some bench lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

loganator said:


> just for you heres me doing some bench lol


Nice mate. Very fcuking good


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mate put your pics and vid in the hall of fame sticky will you please.


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Well done buddy, just one question why no rear lat spread? You look to have a good back


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> I mean to go from a "flump" to where you are now in not very long is an incredible achievement!


haha ok pal here , first pic is me last august not really training much, second pic is me at the britain this year


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

loganator said:


> haha ok pal here , first pic is me last august not really training much, second pic is me at the britain this year
> 
> View attachment 89578
> View attachment 89579


good sh!t mate congrats.

when you say not training much how much is not much ?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Fullhouse said:


> Well done buddy, just one question why no rear lat spread? You look to have a good back


Had to speed up and cut short my routine on the day as i practiced for a 90 second routine and got told back stage 2 mins before i went on that i only had 60 seconds to perform , and your right mate my back is prob my strongest asset been told that by loads of peeps ,

heres a link to the comparisons if your interested






some good competition in my class for first timers i think


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> good sh!t mate congrats.
> 
> when you say not training much how much is not much ?


im the first pic hardly trained for months i was trying to rekindle my younger thai boxing years and was mostly running and doing thai classes i was in germany at the time staying at my old thai instructors whilst training over there

ive done weights on and off for years but never seriously as i always enjoyed cardio better ..... i got in shape for the NW this year because of some guy makin remarks about bein fat so i said ok and challenged myself to see what shape i could get in now im hooked and training for the next


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

loganator said:


> haha ok pal here , first pic is me last august not really training much, second pic is me at the britain this year
> 
> View attachment 89578
> View attachment 89579


Seriously that is really something special. Congratulations. You deserve all the praise coming your way :thumb:


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

loganator said:


> im the first pic hardly trained for months i was trying to rekindle my younger thai boxing years and was mostly running and doing thai classes i was in germany at the time staying at my old thai instructors whilst training over there
> 
> ive done weights on and off for years but never seriously as i always enjoyed cardio better ..... i got in shape for the NW this year because of some guy makin remarks about bein fat so i said ok and challenged myself to see what shape i could get in now im hooked and training for the next


ha ha a used to do a sh!t load of thai, kick boxing and circuit training, tabbatas, conditioning the lot !! i didnt look nothing like that ha ha good going matey


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate put your pics and vid in the hall of fame sticky will you please.


Would love to mate if you think that's wot I should do , how do I find that lol ?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> Mate put your pics and vid in the hall of fame sticky will you please.


ok i put some pics from the britain and a link to my routine at the britain in the sticky hall of fame ,

will post some pics from the NABBA NW there too and some before and after pics when i get a chance thanks


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

loganator said:


> Would love to mate if you think that's wot I should do , how do I find that lol ?


We basically want to show case the enormous amount of talent on the board mate, the lad who compete and clearly know there stuff,the lads who have made amazing transformations etc..


----------



## Cam Coid (Oct 11, 2009)

Awesome condition and balance for a first timer good effort mate!


----------



## zak1990 (Oct 12, 2010)

you look great pal some good genes there m8


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

trained with Loganator tonight at Olympic gym the guy is a big unit certainly someone to look out for next year


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Seems like it, well deserved win from looking at those vids.

Well done mate.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

@dusher, Cam Coid , Zak 1990 , Pscarb

Thanks very much for your comments .....

Paul it was my pleasure to train with you mate , looking forward to you coming up this way again


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Enjoyed that mate...real nice physique as well


----------

